
Should children be banned from using mobile phones in the classroom? - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jul/01/children-ban-mobile-phones-in-classroom-school-debate
======
sbinthree
No. Classrooms should be banned from interrupting children's key phases of
social development. Either do something useful for other people or learn for
your own selfish benefit, classroom learning doesn't accomplish either of
those things until you get to University and by that point people should be
more than ready to contribute useful things at least some of the time. Still
can't understand why University isn't part-time while people work as the
default.

------
thosakwe
Hell no.

Nope.

Absolutely not.

Terrible idea.

Why, in this modern age when everything is computerized, and even the article
in question was written on, published on, and read on, computers, do we insist
on trying to ban them in places where they can (and should) be used to improve
the experience?

With all the education-targeted technology we have, I think it’s idiotic to
forcibly prevent ourselves from achieving a better learning experience.

------
anonph
Yes. Children use their phones for cheating in quizzes and exams. Plus it
distracts them from their lectures.

